# Problems after the last update



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

After updating to the latest version of the flex app (2.45.1.208113) I’ve really had a lot of problems with the app. Every time I close out of the app while it’s on it will freeze and I have to force close the app and re open it. It also logs me out randomly while I’m trying to scan boxes.

Anyone else having these types of issues after the last update?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

have you rebooted your phone since the update?


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> have you rebooted your phone since the update?


it rebooted itself once and that's all.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Too many updates to an app over time can cause the app to become corrupted. Uninstall the app and do a clean install of the latest download. Problem should be solved.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's iOS itself. The latest iOS broke the flex app. Never update to the latest. iOS version of the flex app always behind Android's.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

so many updates this week I have gotten at least 3


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm sure the Flex Android version will get a few updates once Android 10 starts rolling out to more phones.


----------

